# worried about medication not at right temperature



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

When we had our appt on Monday the nurse asked if we had the trigger shot in fridge. We did not as we were told it was ok for up to 28 days. Am now concerned about the other medications too. How temperature sensitive are they? How warm would it have to be to affect them. Should we have had them all in the fridge??

Oh dear!? Bit worried...


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Depends what medications you are taking? If you read the information leaflets they should tell you how to store the medicines and if they can be kept out of fridge, how long for. If you tell me what you are on I can let you know.

Maz x


----------



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, it is just the cyclogest 400. It has been out I am sure it is fine...it says 2-25 degrees. I just wondered how sturdy they actually are though as they were posted to us and so you have no control over the the environment they are in. 

Thanks for your response!

X


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hiya,

Cyclogest are perfectly fine out of fridge. They can be stored at room temperature for the duration of their shelf life. Wouldn't recommend putting them in fridge as you wouldn't want to insert them too early incase they were still a bit on the cold side    

All the best  
Maz x


----------

